# Prüfung des kreuzfahrers zu einfach?



## Veldo (27. August 2009)

hi
Was meint ihr daszu sind die bosse  zu einfach bis jetz. bisher waren die rsten 4 bosse in 10er und 25er keien heraussforderung spätestens beim 2ten try lagen die bei unserer grp. Da hofft man audf besserung nächste woche in heromode^^


----------



## Sausage (27. August 2009)

Veldo schrieb:


> hi
> Was meint ihr daszu sind die bosse  zu einfach bis jetz. bisher waren die rsten 4 bosse in 10er und 25er keien heraussforderung spätestens beim 2ten try lagen die bei unserer grp. Da hofft man audf besserung nächste woche in heromode^^



Als Einstiegsini aka Naxxramas wär die Schwierigkeit ok (wobei des selbst da noch etwas zu einfach wäre), aber vorallem im T9-Content.. nee.. lachhaft. Normale kommen mit einem neuen Content schwere Bosse, folglich sollten die Bosse über Ulduar-Niveau sein, aber.. naja kein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ma hoffen, dass der hero-mode und Anub'arak etwas anspruchsvoller werden.


----------



## Defausel55 (27. August 2009)

Finde das Kolloseum an sich irgendwie zu einfach. Viel Equip für wenig Arbeit das will die Community


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. August 2009)

Defausel55 schrieb:


> Finde das Kolloseum an sich irgendwie zu einfach. Viel Equip für wenig Arbeit das will die Community



Nö, das ist nicht wahr!!
Ich will Equipp für überhaupt keine "Arbeit"

Wenn ich on gehe habe ich der Regel bereits 8-9 Stunden gearbeitet,  muchas gracias!


----------



## Sausage (27. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nö, das ist nicht wahr!!
> Ich will Equipp für überhaupt keine "Arbeit"



Ich will Equip für Spass ;-) Und auch jeder Wipe an einem Boss macht mir Spass, solange man einen Fortschritt erkennen kann.

mfg


----------



## agamja (27. August 2009)

vielleicht sind wir aber auch alle nur *schiess gut*?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (27. August 2009)

Finds auch zu einfach, gestern 10er und 25er gecleart und die (bzw. den) neuen Bosse im 3rd try gelegt, geht zu schnell finde ich.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. August 2009)

Veldo schrieb:


> hi
> Was meint ihr daszu sind die bosse  zu einfach bis jetz. bisher waren die rsten 4 bosse in 10er und 25er keien heraussforderung spätestens beim 2ten try lagen die bei unserer grp. Da hofft man audf besserung nächste woche in heromode^^



Ähhh du weißt das momentan nur PdK für lowgamer draußen is oder? Das PdK für gute spieler kann man erst ab nächster Woche betreten sobald du noch 1 letztes mal alle lowbosse getötet hast. Dann kommt erst die anspruchsvolle inni. Das was jetzt da is is doch nur da, damit nich gleich am 2ten tag wieder alle Bosse down sind, so wie sies damals bei SW gemacht hatten. Da waren ja auch die Türen zu und wurden erst nach und nac geöffnet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich will Equip für Spass ;-) Und auch jeder Wipe an einem Boss macht mir Spass, solange man einen Fortschritt erkennen kann.
> 
> mfg



Wenn es dir Spaß macht bist du bei dem was du da machst genau richtig. *ernst mein*
Insofern wünsche ich dir lots of happy wipes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (27. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ähhh du weißt das momentan nur PdK für lowgamer draußen is oder? Das PdK für gute spieler kann man erst ab nächster Woche betreten sobald du noch 1 letztes mal alle lowbosse getötet hast. Dann kommt erst die anspruchsvolle inni. Das was jetzt da is is doch nur da, damit nich gleich am 2ten tag wieder alle Bosse down sind, so wie sies damals bei SW gemacht hatten. Da waren ja auch die Türen zu und wurden erst nach und nac geöffnet.



Les mal nochmal, was er geschrieben hat.


----------



## Sausage (27. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn es dir Spaß macht bist du bei dem was du da machst genau richtig. *ernst mein*
> Insofern wünsche ich dir lots of happy wipes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, die werde ich sicherlich irgendwo mal haben. Spätestens bei irgendwelchen lustigen Hardmodes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Les mal nochmal, was er geschrieben hat.



Jo er hat geschrieben das nächste woche hero kommt. Ich will nur ausdrücken das er sich jetzt kein kopf machen soll dass das dadrin scheiße einfach is. Das is nunmal die lowplayer version. Da kann man einfach nicht beurteilen ob die inni zu einfach ist. Die Inni kommt eben erst nächste Woche richtig


----------



## Nexilein (27. August 2009)

Das ist vermutlich ein ganz billiger Trollversuch. 
Laut Armory hat Veldo noch keinen Boss im Kolloseum gekillt. Es wäre natürlich auch möglich, das er gerade den super, dupper, "alle Bosse fallen sofort um" Char als einzigen nicht in seinem Profil verlinkt hat...


----------



## advanced08 (27. August 2009)

agamja schrieb:


> vielleicht sind wir aber auch alle nur *schiess gut*?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt ja mehr pdk randoms als ulduar ..^^

hoffen wir das der "heromode" viel besser wird ...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nö, das ist nicht wahr!!
> Ich will Equipp für überhaupt keine "Arbeit"
> 
> Wenn ich on gehe habe ich der Regel bereits 8-9 Stunden gearbeitet,  muchas gracias!



so siehts aus....wer für sein equip arbeiten möchte, der kann unmöglich ausgelastet sein....folglich arbeitet er zu wenig oder sollte mal über eine berufliche weiterbildung nachdenken....viel geld und erfolg bringt idr. bei weitem mehr als ein erarbeitetes t-set...

meine wow item-träume möchte ich mir mit spass erfüllen.... sobald es in zwang oder sogar arbeit ausartet, ists mir zu dumm. meine überschüssige energie kann ich durchaus sinnvoller investieren...


----------



## fabdiem (27. August 2009)

also mir macht pdk spaß^^

das einzige was ich scheisse find is, dass es nur 5 bosse gibt

und das zur folge das man sich zb im pdk10er nicht vollständig ausrüsten kann

sondern marken sparen muss,

und marken items fand ich allein vom gedanken her scho immer scheisse^^

das witzige erlebnis war gestern bei den zwillingen

brauchten 2 trys um die taktik zu raffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die pvp bosse sind auch geil^^

p.s. die blinker am schurken t9 set sind kacke ;P


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (27. August 2009)

Fand die ersten 2 Bosse recht einfach, Faction Champs sind schon knackig und Val'Kyr... boah, Fingerkrampf als Heiler...


----------



## Zurrak (27. August 2009)

agamja schrieb:


> vielleicht sind wir aber auch alle nur *schiess gut*?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sind doch nicht alle Jäger!


----------



## Raaandy (27. August 2009)

@ 1 wow is ein casual game zu 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die werden den grad nich höher schrauben wär ja doof sonst wären, ja alle überfordert die max. 5 tasten in einem role drücken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könig pro ist tod...
lang lebe der casual

nur traurig das, dass nichmal ironie war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (27. August 2009)

Ich find das immer super, war bei ulduar genauso "Ulduar is zu leicht scheiß casuals machen das ganze game kaputt mimimi..." aber nich mal den normalen modus clear. Aber ich persönlich bin ja anscheinend auch einer von diesen Will-Leichter-haben Typen, denn mir macht es keinen spass 10mal am selben Boss zu wipen nur um mich dann nach 2-3 Stunden mit 4-5 anderen Spielern um ein Lilaepixxel zu kloppen. Nicht das ich alles einfach so geschenkt haben möchte, es ist nur stinkendlangweilig andauernd denselben müll zu machen. Stellt euch einfach mal vor ihr müsstet euch 2 Stunden lang einen Film ansehen in dem immer die gleiche Szene wiederholt wird, die helden gehen in die höhle, der böse kommt, haut die helden um, die stehen draußen wieder auf, gehen wieder rein, werden wieder umgehauen usw, immer das selbe. 

@TE: Wenns dir doch zu einfach ist dann geh doch ohne rüssi rein, dann wirds schwerer. Ich hoffe einfach mal das Blizzard irgendwann mal den ganzen alleszuleichtmimimischreiern eins auf den deckel gibt in dem sie eine ini einführen in der keine rüssis und waffen getragen werden können und alle talentbäume deaktiviert werden, mal schauen wie viele sowas schaffen können wenn ihnen doch alles zu leicht ist. Und jeder dem nachgewiesen werden kann das er ein alleszuleichtmimimischreier ist und der dann sagt es ist zu schwer kriegt nen permaban, und zwar in jedem wowforum. Dann ist hier wenigstens ruhe (wird aber leider nur ein wunschtraum bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vanderley (27. August 2009)

einfach is relativ...3. Boss hab ich noch nicht geschafft. Wobei ich es auch nonet so wirklich probiert hab. Eigentlich find ich das ganze sau langweilig. Klar es geht schnell...gibt super Loot...aber was bringts wenns ke spaß macht? ich werd morgen noch einma testen...aber ich denke ich werde in nächster Zeit eher noch in Ulduar etwas rummspringen und dann den kompletten T9 Cont efach überspringe


----------



## Veldo (28. August 2009)

f´ür nexilein mal mein link  http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet......dan&n=Veldo  da kannst du mal unter erfolge shen dass ich in 25er und 10er alles gekillt habe was möglich ist 25er sind wir stammgrp machen wir immer vor ulduar


----------



## Sausage (28. August 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich find das immer super, war bei ulduar genauso "Ulduar is zu leicht scheiß casuals machen das ganze game kaputt mimimi..." aber nich mal den normalen modus clear. Aber ich persönlich bin ja anscheinend auch einer von diesen Will-Leichter-haben Typen, denn mir macht es keinen spass 10mal am selben Boss zu wipen nur um mich dann nach 2-3 Stunden mit 4-5 anderen Spielern um ein Lilaepixxel zu kloppen. Nicht das ich alles einfach so geschenkt haben möchte, es ist nur stinkendlangweilig andauernd denselben müll zu machen. Stellt euch einfach mal vor ihr müsstet euch 2 Stunden lang einen Film ansehen in dem immer die gleiche Szene wiederholt wird, die helden gehen in die höhle, der böse kommt, haut die helden um, die stehen draußen wieder auf, gehen wieder rein, werden wieder umgehauen usw, immer das selbe.



Nö, das ist nicht dasselbe, wie Film schauen. Beim Film passiert das, was gerade passiert. Es ändert sich nichts, wenn du ihn ein zweites Mal schaust, es geht nicht anders aus und vorallem kannst DU selber keinen Einfluss auf die Handlung nehmen.


----------



## Sivca (28. August 2009)

Halloo an alle

Pdk zu leicht? Meiner Meinung nach ,Ja. Ich denke es gibt noch genug Leute die so denken, allerdings will die Mehrheit in Wow das es Leicht ist , und dagegen lässt sich nunmal nix tun....
Da wird leider kein Forum der Welt helfen^^. Ich persönlich warte gespannt auf das nächste Add-on da wotlk nicht so Bringer ist/war (was Blizz meiner Meinung nach mit nem neuen Add-on bestätigt). Vllt macht Blizz ja demnächst ein richtig schwere Ini was ich auch begrüßen würde , aber das weiß auch nur Blizz alleine.....^^^

Mfg Sivca


----------



## Imanewbie (28. August 2009)

anstatt sich über eine neue Ini zu freuen, wird gleich wieder rum geweint wie leicht doch alles ist. Dabei is noch nicht mal der Hero Modus frei geschalten. Stellt ihr euch nur so dumm oder wollts ihr einfahc nur was zum meckern haben?

mfg


----------



## _Yo_ (28. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen das ich den 3ten Boss doch ziemlich knackig finde..

Aber stimmt schon eigentlich sollte es ja eine Steigerung zu Ulduar sein..aber naja. Im Endeffekt macht es mir spaß neue Bosse zu sehen. Und eigentlich ist es nicht wichtig ob sie einfach oder schwer sind hauptsache sie machen Spaß (: Und momentan machen sie mir spaß (:

Aber irgendwie find ich es trotzdem ein bisschen schade das ich nichtmal Ulduar clear habe (3bosse fehlen) und eben die neue Ini fast durch habe..wir haben heute 2 trys im 10er gebraucht. Und der Erste versuch ging eben auch nur in die Hose weil wir erstmal gucken mussten wann man wie wechseln muss irgendwie war ich noch ein bisschen verwirrt.


----------



## C0deX (28. August 2009)

Wir haben gestern PdK abgefamrt auch die zwillinge im 1st Try bedeutet in 4 Wochen einen Wipe das war letzte Woche im ersten Versuch gegen die Champions. Ich hoffe aber mal auf die Hero das es besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (28. August 2009)

zumindest die champions werden auf hero so richtig knackig... die anderen bosse, naja, der Kampfverlauf ist nicht sonderlich schwer, von demher hoffe ich das da noch zusätzliche fähigkeiten dazukommen...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

also wir hatten an den Faction Champions schon ziemlich zu knabbern aber die valkyrs sind wirklcih einfach :/


----------



## Victiln (28. August 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen. Die Champions werden auch noch ne Weile (verhältnismäßig) schwierig bleiben. Es ist halt ein PVP-Kampf und man hat da keine exakten Abläufe...jeder Kampf da sieht anders aus. Aber die Valkyren...gut, die haben 27.5 mio hp im 25er, aber da die ihren HP-Pool teilen (wie zB der Rat der Illidari im BT), ist das schonmal ziemlich witzlos. Das geforderte Movement ist auch nicht wirklich das wahre. Einfach aufpassen, dass man bei Woge des Lichts/der Dunkelheit die jeweilige Essenz hat (wird einige sekunden vorher angezeigt) und bei Zwillingspakt muss man die Essenz desjenigen haben, der den Zauber wirkt (also wenn die Lichtbann zwillingspakt zaubert, alle Essenz des Lichts)

Die Kugeln, die da spawnen stören auch nicht. Normalerweise sollten sie von jemandem mit derselben Essenz berührt und zur Explosion gebracht werden, aber wenn man nicht gerade ALLE Kugeln mit der entgegengesetzten Essenz berührt, ist der SChaden eher nebensächlich.

Alles in allem ist der Kampf das leichteste, was ich seit langem gesehen habe.
First Try ohne einen Toten -.-


----------



## Demitrius (28. August 2009)

es mag an der uhrzeit liegen, aber ich glaube du verwechselt was.. bei zwillingspakt muss man doch die entgegengesetzte Essenz haben... sonst bekommst das schild doch nie down...


----------



## Turkod (28. August 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, wenn man in einer Gruppe ist wo niemand PVP oder Arena spielt sind die champions doch schon nervig.
Da fehlt halt einfach das Wissen um damit richtig umzugehen. Und eigentlich hab ich auch kein Bock drauf PVP für PVE zu spielen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (28. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> @ 1 wow is ein casual game zu 100%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zwingt dich keiner weiterzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisker31 (28. August 2009)

Manchmal vergessen die Leute, das es beim Spielen um SPAß geht. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso einige Ausrüstungsgeile Spieler so viel zeit für WoW Opfern weil sie nicht anders können...O_o Hää?! Egal vergesst es, was ich sagen wollte ist das ich PdK ohne Probleme im RND Raid soweit gecleart habe wies geht. Ich finds schon sehr einfach aber ich denke das ist genauso gewollt bei dem Turnier. Ich kann mir vorstellen das Icecrone 3.3 richtig bombe wird und so einiges für uns zu kauen bereithält.


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

Ich finds schade, dass jeder, der die Innis zu leicht findet, als Itemgeiles WoW-Opfer dargstellt wird... 
Man will ja Spaß am Spiel und für manche gehört eben Herausforderung dazu ^^ wenns bei euch nicht so ist, dann schert doch bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm, die mal eine andere Meinung haben. 

Ich war gestern das erste mal in PdK nh und fand es auch ziemlich leicht, wobei wir Glück mit dem Lineup der PvP-Bosse hatten. Aber ein Tank und ich kannten die Bosse überhaupt nicht und sind nach 10 Mins erklären trotzdem Problemlos durch gekommen. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Heromode schwerer wird.


----------



## Stoic (28. August 2009)

Naja ... ehrlich gesagt sind die champions eigentlich auch nur freeloot ... du brauchst halt 2-3 leute die ihre klasse verstehen ... und die healer ccen ... dann isses wie in der arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer als erster den healer nuked hat gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur ist das anspruchsvolle halt das die dds und tanks .. nicht immer nur in eine richtung schauen sondern auch mal nach hinten schauen bevor die eigenen healer weggeputzt werden...

zumindest solang aoe interrupts noch gehen ... ist es zu einfach ....


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass dieses Spiel für die ca. 1% Pro-Spieler programmiert wurde, wo die doch soooooooooooo viel Geld dafür zahlen, während die ca. 99% Casuals (sind ja anscheinend alle mit nem Gratis-Account ausgestatten, wenn ich mir hier so manche Posts durchlese) sich ruhig mit ...öhm...gar nichts begnügen sollen. 
*Ironie an*Ich finde ja, Casuals haben überhaupt gar keine Berechtigung, dieses Spiel überhaupt installieren zu dürfen, die bringen Blizzard ja gar nichts, während die Pros den Lohn/das Gehalt aller Programmierer, Entwickler, Designer, Geschäftsführer, ja sogar Putzfrauen etc. von Blizzard und die Gewinne für die Anteilseigner von Activision-Blizzard zahlen..oder hab ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?*ironie off*


----------



## Mobmap (28. August 2009)

Veldo schrieb:


> Da hofft man auf besserung nächste woche in heromode^^


genau ich würde erstmal alle mode abwarten und ließ dir mal die erfolge durch da kommt noch was was die schwierigkeit angeht
wobei ich sagen muss bis jetzt fand ich es auch ziemlich leicht aber ich bin auch in einer der topgilden auf unserem Server


----------



## Grabsch (28. August 2009)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass dieses Spiel für die ca. 1% Pro-Spieler programmiert wurde, wo die doch soooooooooooo viel Geld dafür zahlen, während die ca. 99% Casuals (sind ja anscheinend alle mit nem Gratis-Account ausgestatten, wenn ich mir hier so manche Posts durchlese) sich ruhig mit ...öhm...gar nichts begnügen sollen.
> *Ironie an*Ich finde ja, Casuals haben überhaupt gar keine Berechtigung, dieses Spiel überhaupt installieren zu dürfen, die bringen Blizzard ja gar nichts, während die Pros den Lohn/das Gehalt aller Programmierer, Entwickler, Designer, Geschäftsführer, ja sogar Putzfrauen etc. von Blizzard und die Gewinne für die Anteilseigner von Activision-Blizzard zahlen..oder hab ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden?*ironie off*




Extra für Leute wie dich kommt nun ein neuer Patch. Dieser Patch führt den "Tot-klick-Knopf" ein. Ist dir ein Gegner zu schwer, weil du nichts kannst? Kein Problem! Klick den "Tot-klick-Knopf"! Wirst du im BG von Leuten getötet die eindeutig nur besser sind als du, weil sie kein Reallife haben? Kein Problem! Klick den "Tot-klick-Knopf"! 

Begeistere, deine Freunde und deinen gesammten Server, in dem du alles RoXX0r5t was du nicht selbst töten kannst!


----------



## Bobtronic2 (28. August 2009)

Pdk ist ein Witz.Eine Reine item Abfarm ini das einizgste was mal überhaupt herrausfordert war waren im 25er die Champions.
Der die hero version mh da haben die Bosse bestimmt nur nen bissel mehr Life.
Pdk-Pdc ist einfach eine ich bin Grad 80 und brauche eine Stupide mit 5 bossen ini um mein Eq ohne aufwand zubekommen Ini.
Mein Hoffen Liegt auf Eiskrone das dort mal wieder was besonders Passiert und Droppt nur für eute die sich den Arsch richtig aufreizen und was dafür tun.


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Extra für Leute wie dich kommt nun ein neuer Patch. Dieser Patch führt den "Tot-klick-Knopf" ein. Ist dir ein Gegner zu schwer, weil du nichts kannst? Kein Problem! Klick den "Tot-klick-Knopf"! Wirst du im BG von Leuten getötet die eindeutig nur besser sind als du, weil sie kein Reallife haben? Kein Problem! Klick den "Tot-klick-Knopf"!
> 
> Begeistere, deine Freunde und deinen gesammten Server, in dem du alles RoXX0r5t was du nicht selbst töten kannst!




Au ja..das wäre doch toll. Hm...obwohl ich würde es noch besser finden, wenn sich das neue Addon nur mehr installieren ließe, wenn ich ca. 11 Mio Posts in diversen Foren gesapmmt hätte mit ca.diesen Inhalten: "Mimimimimimimi Content zu einfach, mimimimimimimi scheiß Casuals, mimimimimimi die sollen den Content gar nicht sehn dürfen, mimimimimimi Heulheul ich mag das blöde Spiel nicht mehr, ist mir zu einfach aber ich spiels trotzdem weiter weil ich in meinem Leben sonst keinen Sinn sehe". 

Oder aber wir haltens so...JEDER hat die Möglichkeit den Content zu sehen, aber für die denen es so zu leicht ist bauen wir einen schwereren und härteren Modus. 

Geld regiert die Welt, wer zahlt schafft an...und das sind nun mal nicht die 1% Pros, mit deren Geld sind nicht einmal die Putzfrauen zu bezahlen


----------



## phexus (28. August 2009)

Ich find den Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich heftig, wir hatten allein bei den Würmern 5/5 Wipes, weil jedesmal sofort einer der Tanks Toxin hatte und niemand den Feuerdebuff. Das ist nervig und nicht schwierig.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Freiheit für Zwickie! Veraltete Levelbegrenzung abschaffen!*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...371&sid=3#7
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Ishiban (28. August 2009)

Schlimm was die ganzen Ego Deppen hier fürn Mist reden. Ich für meinen Teil und da spreche ich für eine große Anzahl an weiteren Spielern, denen es nicht zu leicht ist. Ich weiß garnicht, was hier alle immer von Free Loot und Items in den Arsch geschoben bekommen reden. Nur weil es euch zu leicht ist, heißt es nicht, dass jeder für nichts locker Items abgrasen kann. Ich war Mittwoch zum ersten mal PdK und wir sind nicht über die Zwillinge hinausgekommen. Das heißt, wir müssen auch für unser Equip hart arbeiten und es wird uns nichts leicht gemacht. Auch in Ulduar 25er haben wir unsere Probleme und sind noch weit davon entfernt es clear zu haben. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

Ishiban schrieb:


> Schlimm was die ganzen Ego Deppen hier fürn Mist reden. Ich für meinen Teil und da spreche ich für eine große Anzahl an weiteren Spielern, denen es nicht zu leicht ist. Ich weiß garnicht, was hier alle immer von Free Loot und Items in den Arsch geschoben bekommen reden. Nur weil es euch zu leicht ist, heißt es nicht, dass jeder für nichts locker Items abgrasen kann. Ich war Mittwoch zum ersten mal PdK und wir sind nicht über die Zwillinge hinausgekommen. Das heißt, wir müssen auch für unser Equip hart arbeiten und es wird uns nichts leicht gemacht. *Auch in Ulduar 25er haben wir unsere Probleme und sind noch weit davon entfernt es clear zu haben. Denkt mal drüber nach.*



Sry, aber wegen dem 'Ego Deppen' muss ich mal was dazu sagen: nur weil du/deine Gilde es nichts schaff(s)t, müssen die, die es schaffen, da net drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Thema Ego und so.


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Also Leute Ego Deppen zu nennen, weil sie im Spiel (und anscheinend auch im Leben, dann sonst wären sie es nicht so schnell im Spiel, ne Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) unterfordert sind ist dann doch etwas zu hart. Das passt schon, wenn sie alles clear haben, das Problem ist nur, dass rumgejammert wird alles sei zu einfach,obwohl der aktuell vorgesehene Endcontent bzw. die Erschwerung des Endcontents noch nicht einmal freigeschalten ist. Im Moment ist halt nur der Casual-teil zugänglich, ein bißchen Geduld wäre angebracht. deswegen muss man aber niemanden als Ego-Depp bezeichnen


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (28. August 2009)

Ohh mein Gott ich bin komplett verwirrt, dieses Monster stürmt mich an,was muss ich tun?
Öhm...hier war ich doch schonmal... ist das nicht tdm 3. boss?
Hoppala ein Dämo, komische Vulkane... ich drück lieber alt+f4!
Oh oh schwarz oder weiß? Was muss ich tun? Ich dreh mich einfach mal im Kreis. 

Das was da an Content steht ist lachhaft einfach und ich kanns nich glauben das auch nur eine Raidgilde dort Probleme haben soll. 
Hardmode´s inc...


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. August 2009)

Also ich finde PDC nonhero udn hero einfach nur ein Witz.


Soll ich mal ehrlich sein?

Man sollte für viel mehr Marken und raiden gutes Equip bekommen und nicht
da 15 Minuten pdc machen udn man hat ein oder mehrere Teile like Naxx 10er


----------



## VILOGITY (28. August 2009)

Einfach, is untertrieben......

Aber Hey,
den Jamba Lowbobs die Movement für nen Yo Gi Yo oder Manga Bildchen (oder wie immer der Dreck auch heist) halten
durfte man es nicht zu schwer machen um an Epixxxx zu kommen......


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

es ist ulduar 10er *hust* 219 aus hero ist ulduar niveau


----------



## Turkod (28. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also ich finde PDC nonhero udn hero einfach nur ein Witz.
> 
> 
> Soll ich mal ehrlich sein?
> ...




Es geht um PDK, nicht PDC!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

nein er meint pdc und NICHT pdk


----------



## Kugelhagel (28. August 2009)

Veldo schrieb:


> hi
> Was meint ihr daszu sind die bosse  zu einfach bis jetz. bisher waren die rsten 4 bosse in 10er und 25er keien heraussforderung spätestens beim 2ten try lagen die bei unserer grp. Da hofft man audf besserung nächste woche in heromode^^


moin moin,
gestern pdk 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ersten bosse waren first try down aber den fraktionskampf haben wir nicht geschafft, weil wir echt die schwerste kombi hatten: 3 heiler + nahkämpfer ohne ende die sogar focus dmg machen Oo soviel zu thema "leicht"


----------



## Bluebarcode (28. August 2009)

das problem am leichten content ist dass niorgends auch nur ein funken ehrfucht herrscht. Man wird 80 geht nax25 und alles easy. In BC wars noch so - dass ich mich zu beginn nichtmal fragen getraut hätt ob mich jemand Kara mitnimmt, wiel mein eq noch recht schlecht war, und da war kara schon farmstatus für randomgruppen! Und DAS war noch schwerer als PDK 25er (jetzt von daher wie sich die leute anstrengen müssen). Und dann bedneke man mal BT oder Sunwell....in sunwell sind wir mit 25 80er nichtmal am ersten trash vorbeigekommen....

Aber dieser langsame progress von früher - heros gehen/kara farmen, marken holen, zeug kaufen, alles verzaubern, dann vllt mal Zul Aman oder so, da hat man sich langsam aber kontinuierlich verbessert - jetzt laufen leute rum mit waffen jenseits der 200dps sind rest grün blau, haben nix gesockelt oder verzaubert und fahren auch nur ihre 1,8-2.2k dps im raid...ich mein...da verlaufen sich die ganzen relationen...ich spiel immer noch so, dass ich mich vom kleineren zum grösseren content durchfarme, und wenn ich in einem raid bin hab ich den anspruch dass ich immer unter den top5 bin, sonst hab ich schon ein schlechtes gewissen wenn ich ein item bekomme..aber da haben 95% der anderen wow spieler absolut kein problem damit - sich ziehen lassen und fest abstauben...und das ging früher net so einfach, weil da war jeder im raid wichtig....deshalb hab ich auch das seelengebunden system so gut gefunden, denn da musstest du gut sien wenn du dieses oder jenes item wolltest, weil du um im raid mitgenommen zu werdne auch gut sein musstest..aber jetzt...kann jeder vollgimp PDK machen..echt jeder.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

@ Bluebarcode: Amen kann ich nur sagen genau so ises !


----------



## little Vulkan (28. August 2009)

Hi,

eine Frage zu der 10 und 25 Version:

Ich habe beide Instanzen noch nicht gesehen und frage mich einfach welches Equip Voraussetzung ist um in den Instanzen zu bestehen ???

Da ich eigentlich einer von den " nicht gerne gesehenden" PVP Spielern bin und mit PVE gearde erst Anfange, ist außer alle brauchbaren Teilen aus PDC heroic und 2 Teilen aus NAxx 25 bei mir keine PVE Ausrüstung vorhanden. Reicht das aus oder ist Ulduar vorher Pflicht ????

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## DreiHaare (28. August 2009)

Das ganze scheiß Gelaber um die ach so leichten Inis geht mir auf den Sack. Ihr ewigen Meckerer hattet schon immer was zu meckern und werdet auch immer etwas zu meckern haben. Mal ist es zu leicht, dann wieder ist es zu schwer...euch kann man es doch eh nicht recht machen.

Ich finde PdK nun wirklich nicht zu leicht, habe aber auch von Ulduar nicht alles gesehen. Wenn jemand den lieben langen Tag nix anderes zu tun hat, als WoW zu spielen und durch Raids zu rennen...dadurch natürlich jeden Epic-Krempel am Leib trägt den er nur abgreifen konnte, mag PdK natürlich etwas leichter sein. Aber wer nicht mindestens Ulduar-Equip trägt, wird auch in PdK nicht erfolgreich sein. Das ist nun wirklich kein free Loot für Leute, die sich lediglich ausstatten wollen und nicht einmal in Ulduar waren. Wer sowas behauptet, labert einfach nur Stuss.

Mir gefällt nach wie vor die Taktik von Blizzard, sich mehr auf die Casual-Spieler einzustellen und danach erst die Pro´s zu berücksichtigen. Wem das alles hier nicht mehr passt, kann sich ja auf dieses Hello Kitty Aion einschießen.


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

@ Bluebarcode: 
Und es traut sich leider kaum noch jemand, das zu sagen, weil man dann nämlich von den 95% niedergeschrien und geflamt wird ohen Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (28. August 2009)

little schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine Frage zu der 10 und 25 Version:
> 
> ...




reicht völlig...


----------



## Demitrius (28. August 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den lieben langen Tag nix anderes zu tun hat, als WoW zu spielen und durch Raids zu rennen...dadurch natürlich jeden Epic-Krempel am Leib trägt den er nur abgreifen konnte, mag PdK natürlich etwas leichter sein.



ich Arbeite, habe ein gesundes RL, mache nebenher Vereinssport und zocke an ca. 3 oder 4 von 7 abenden die woche...

Trotzdem hab ich "Epic-Krempel" und trotzdem finde ich es zu leicht...

Dein Post zeigt mal wieder das viele unfähig sind zu erkennen das WoW nich nur aus Harz IV-Empfängern besteht... man kann auch in kurzer Zeit was erreichen. Und dein rumgeheule ist auch net besser. 

Ich spiel langsam lieber Wii-Sports-Resort, da werd ich teilweise mehr gefordert als in PDK -.-


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen, dieses 95% zahlen nun mal mehr Geld als die 5%, aber das wäre eine Wiederholung dessen was ich bereits 2x geschrieben habe. Ich wäre mal gespannt was diese 5% sagen, wenn die 95% nicht mehr spielen weil ihnen einfach die Motivation fehlt, weil sie sowieso nur irgendwo rumgammeln und nirgendwo sonst hin gehen. Wer zahlt, schafft an, so ist es eben auf unserer Welt, das kann Blizzard nicht ändern, und von uns schon gar keiner. 

Achja: Und wer nimmt denn bitte grüne Männchen(Weibchen) mit PDK? ist ja wohl dann selber schuld, irgendwer der 5% muss das ja anscheinend machen...denn eine Grp aus 10/25 Grünblauen schafft PDK wohl mit Sicherheit NICHT.


----------



## Stoic (28. August 2009)

reicht völlig ist relativ .... auf meinem realm schafft er es nicht bis zum invite ... item lvl und ausrüstungsgegenstände werden durchaus ... angeschaut und full pve + full enchanted + full gemmed + richtig gegemmed ist pflicht .... 

Blaue Teile, PVP Teile, Falsche Sockel => instant kick 

und ehrlich ich find es auch richtig so ...  Wieso ? Weil jeder mit minimalem Aufwand .. d.h. 1e Woche .... jeden tag PDK nh und heroic auf nen Itemlvl kommen kann mit dem er da besteht ...


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

Nochmal für alle: es geht nicht um PdC (das ist die lustige Inni), sondern um PdK (das ist der lustige Raid). Ich werds wohl an jeder Seite an den Anfang schreiben, evtl liest es dann jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und wegen den 'aber wir 95% bezahlen euch 5% das Game': in BC hats auch gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad um einiges... spannender. 

Es geht hier nicht drum, dass man Leuten nichts gönnt, oder dass sie keine Innis sehen sollen - das ist doch alles quatsch. Genauso quatsch ist es aber auch, dann wegen einer andern Meinung direkt von EpixxxxRoxxxorn und so nem Käse zu flamen.

Ich seh das einfach so: wer keine Zeit investieren will oder kann, der kriegt auch keinen Loot und kein Progress, ganz einfach. 
Wer geht schon zu nem Mercedeshändler, sagt: 'Alter, gib mir ma ne S-Klasse! Aber ich will nix dafür bezahlen, ich hab die Zeit net.' Das geht nicht. Und jaaaa, wow ist ein Spiel, aber auch in Spielen gehts so: wer nix investiert kriegt auch nix. Wer für Malefiz zu blöd ist, verliert halt.

Btw, alle die hier behaupten, es ginge den ganzen Roxoorn nur um die Epics: schonmal dran gedacht, dass man für Hardmodes zum Teil wirklich gutes Equip braucht? Nicht alle wollen nur rumposen. Und die, die eh keine Hardmodes machen, was wollen die denn dann mit dem tollen (leicht verdienten) Loot? Na? Doch nicht etwa... posen? ^^
(zugegeben, ist etwas provokativ, aber das ist die Rache für 'bääh, ich wollt doch nur posen!!!'.)


----------



## Christoph007s (28. August 2009)

Derulu schrieb:


> Achja: Und wer nimmt denn bitte grüne Männchen(Weibchen) mit PDK? ist ja wohl dann selber schuld, irgendwer der 5% muss das ja anscheinend machen...denn eine Grp aus 10/25 Grünblauen schafft PDK wohl mit Sicherheit NICHT.



meine Freundin ist gestern erst 80geworden und ist jetzt schon fast voll epic ich glaub kaum das es selbst neu 80er gibt die nicht mindestens ein paar epix haben


----------



## Victiln (28. August 2009)

Mal ne rechnung, dank der Umstellung des Markensystems ist es jetzt inzwischen Möglich, innerhalb EINER Woche auf Ulduar Niveau zu kommen...das geht viel zu schnell.

Damals, in BC: Ich werde 70, will raiden. Erste Anlaufstelle dafür ist Kara. Ich als Palahealer habe mich dann angeboten für Kara...was war? Keiner wollte nen neuen Spieler auf Höchstlevel. Bedingung für Kara war, entweder full epic aus 5er heros (damals gabs da Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit), oder mir wurde desöfteren gesagt, ich solle mir das PVP Set holen. Warum gerade für nen PVE-Content PVP Eq gebraucht wurde...ka, aber so wars halt. Ich war 4 Wochen 70, als ich das erste mal nach Kara mitkonnte.
Und zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Topgilden des Servers bereits im BT am farmen...

Zu Beginn von WotLK wurde es etwas einfacher...zumindest mit etwas Glück. Ich musste zum Release für 3 Wochen aussetzen, weshalb ich erst Mitte Dezember 80 wurde, dann am selben Abend Naxx 10er gecleart (alle die jetzt schreien: Siehste...zu einfach, denen sei gesagt, dass wir nen 7h Marathon da drin gemacht haben...da war nix freeloot, war aber auch keine Übergute Grp).

Wie siehts heute aus, fast 1 Jahr nach dem Release?
Der Spieler wird 80, nimmt sich meinetwegen frei/hat Ferien und geht eine Woche lang jede hero...macht 364 Embleme der Eroberung...ihr könnt das nachrechnen...allein aus 5er heroic kann man pro Tag 52 Embleme ziehen. Und da frage ich mich: Wo sollen die Leute Skill herbekommen? Wenn die nur heros gehen und dann auf einmal U25 rushen könn(t)en, weil die auf einmal Epix haben. Zu 70er Zeiten war das anders...da warste gewissermaßen gezwungen, Heros zu gehen, und die waren um einiges schwerer als Naxx heutzutage. Wenn ich an die CC-Feste in der Zitadelle hero denke...

Ich denke Leute, die sowas noch miterlebt haben, haben allen Grund dafür, sich zu beschweren, weil den Spielern jetzt Epixe ohne Ende hinterhergeschmissen werden, ohne das auch nur ein bisschen was dafür verlangt wird außer Zeit.

€dit: besonders fies vonseiten Blizzard war es, als sie das aktuelle Markensystem eingeführt haben. Damals gabs nur in Ulduar Embleme der Eroberung. Okay, die Topgilden kamen so auf 15-16 Marken pro ID, bei Hardmodes gibts mehr glaube ich.
Die meisten Gilden kamen überhaupt nicht an diese Embleme...Was aber ist mit den mittelstarken Gilden? Stark genug, um in Ulduar ein paar Bosse zu legen, aber zu schwach, um Wirklich weit dabei zu kommen. Die Gilden, die noch wirklich Progress machten und auch für ihre Kills arbeiten mussten (ich erinner mich vage an 2-3 ids, wo wir 3 Abende die Woche NUR Thorim gewiped sind (war der letzte noch stehende Hüterboss zu dem Zeitpunkt, Mimiron musste schon im 2. Try überhaupt dran glauben :O ).

Es hat Wochen gedauert, bis man mal an ein Teil für Embleme der Eroberung rankam. Und kurz darauf bekommt jeder die Embleme in 5ern hinterhergeschmissen. 

Das ist auch so ne Sache...


----------



## Stoic (28. August 2009)

Wie gesagt wenn ihr ne Herausforderung sucht dann macht die Sache doch einfach folgendermaßen.

Geht an die Bank in Dalaran sagt das ihr nen PDK25 oder Uld25 Raid machen wollt und Leute sucht. Nehmt jeden an der sagt "inv" und geht raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... 

Wenn euch der RND Hardmode nicht gut genug ist ... dann nehmt doch den RND NONEEDFORCLASSCHECK Hardmode dazu ... und wenn das auch ... noch zu einfach ist ... dann nehmt den RND NONEEDFORCLASSCHECK NOTS NOCHAT Hardmode .... 

und versprochen ihr seid genau die Sorte von Personen .... die sich im Ventrilo ... ausheulen ... bei eurer "Über" Gilde ... wie scheisse es ist RND Raids zu machen .... 

Weil alle keinen Skill haben und Movement Krüppel sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2009)

Hardmodes inc.


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Heutzutage soll laut Blizzard (ka. hat so ein Typ hier mal im Forum gespostet, muss aber eh net stimmen) nicht mehr durch Epixxe geposed werden...sondern durch...Reittiere, Titel und Erfolge...es gibt also immer noch die Möglichkeit "gute" von "schlechten" Spielern zu unterscheiden, nur hat der Hersteller eben umgedacht.... "Rostiger und eisenbeschlagener Portodrache ftw"...wer beides hat, darf weinen, dass ihm der Content zu einfach ist, wer sie nicht hat...der hat den aktuellen Content ja nicht mal clear (extremst übertrieben formuliert)


----------



## Lionking (28. August 2009)

Ich frage mich, ob die Leute die hier schreiben: " leicht ist gut" , " will nicht wipen, will alles geschenkt haben" , sich ihren müll eigendlich nochmal durchlesen? Wenns einfach haben wollt, geht tetris spielen! 
Genauso die Aussage "10 wipes an einen Boss ist langweilig" ... ich finds langweilig, jede Woche die selben Bosse ohne Herausforderung zu machen fürn Loot den eh keiner brauch. Achja, Twinks gibts ja auch die den gebrauchen könnten. Omg. Twinks haben im Raid nichts verloren (meine Meinung). Wer die Zeit hat nen Twink hoch zu spielen und dann meckert, dass er in UL oder so  nicht so viel Zeit investieren will, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er das richtige game spielt.

Also ich hoffe, das der Hero-Modus knackiger wird, denn so ist Pdk ne Lachnummer. ULduar25erHardmodes sind dagegen schön schwer, und da fehlt uns so gut wie alles noch. Aber auch wiederrum Aufgrund von Leuten, die alles geschenkt haben wollen, und somit ordentliche trys zu nichte machen.

Mfg


----------



## Whitechapel (28. August 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Stellt euch einfach mal vor ihr müsstet euch 2 Stunden lang einen Film ansehen in dem immer die gleiche Szene wiederholt wird, die helden gehen in die höhle, der böse kommt, haut die helden um, die stehen draußen wieder auf, gehen wieder rein, werden wieder umgehauen usw, immer das selbe.



Wenn man immer wieder das gleich versucht, ist klar dass man immer wieder wiped!
Wie wärs dann mal mit neuer Taktik ausprobieren.. Ist es dann immernoch jedesmal
das gleiche? Ich glaube nicht.



Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wenns dir doch zu einfach ist dann geh doch ohne rüssi rein, dann wirds schwerer.



Ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck des Spiels, ne?


----------



## Whitechapel (28. August 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Wer geht schon zu nem Mercedeshändler, sagt: 'Alter, gib mir ma ne S-Klasse! Aber ich will nix dafür bezahlen, ich hab die Zeit net.' Das geht nicht. Und jaaaa, wow ist ein Spiel, aber auch in Spielen gehts so: wer nix investiert kriegt auch nix. Wer für Malefiz zu blöd ist, verliert halt....
> 
> Und die, die eh keine Hardmodes machen, was wollen die denn dann mit dem tollen (leicht verdienten) Loot? Na? Doch nicht etwa... posen?



absolutes /sign


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Lionking schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob die Leute die hier schreiben: " leicht ist gut" , " will nicht wipen, will alles geschenkt haben" , sich ihren müll eigendlich nochmal durchlesen? Wenns einfach haben wollt, geht tetris spielen!




Selbiges oder ähnliches werden die hier angesprochenen Leute auch über die denken, die denken der Content müsse so sein, dass in einer nicht-heroischen/normalen (also einfacheren sonst wär es wohl nicht "nichtheroisch") Raidinstanz alles so schwer sein müsste, dass jeder der nicht zumindest den Vorcontent komplett bis ins kleinste Winkelchen clear ,ge-one-hitted wird beim ersten Schlag. PDK 10(25er war ich noch nie) ist nenhero schwerer als Ulduar 10er ohne Hardmodes (so oft gewhiped bin ich seit BT nicht mehr vor allem Phase 3 ist mit einer reinen PVE-Gruppe heftig) und solange die Hero-Versionen noch nicht mal freigeschalten ,zu schreien es sei alles soviel zu leicht,ist mindestens ebenso unangebracht wie zu sagen "leicht ist gut", "ich will alles geschenkt".

Achja *ironie* wenn's zu einfach ist, schaltet den PC aus und spielt mal Backgammon (oder Tetris, denn ab einem bestimmten Lvl ist das nämlich auch unpackbar schwer) *ironie aus*

Achja nicht alles immer so ernst nehmen, wer sich wegen allem Aufregt stirbt früh an einem Herzinfarkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (28. August 2009)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen, dieses 95% zahlen nun mal mehr Geld als die 5%.



Glaubst du tatsächlich, dass aus den 100% Spielern die vor Wotlk spielten 
(und die nicht rumgekackt haben weil das Spiel zu schwer ist, weils 
einfach mal so ist, bzw war..), jetzt auf einmal nur noch 5% der gesamten
Spieler geworden ist. Absoluter Müll kannste aber wissen!
Und da konnte das Spiel auch finanziert werden und das Geld wurde auch
besser verwendet..


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Glaubst du tatsächlich, dass aus den 100% Spielern die vor Wotlk spielten
> (und die nicht rumgekackt haben weil das Spiel zu schwer ist, weils
> einfach mal so ist, bzw war..), jetzt auf einmal nur noch 5% der gesamten
> Spieler geworden ist. Absoluter Müll kannste aber wissen!
> ...



Also ich kenne doch genug Leute die mit BC aufgehört haben, weil es ihnen zu schwer war, bzw. sie immer nur das selbe gesehen haben und nicht in den Endcontent gekommen sind, aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Die Frage die sich eher stellt ist die: würdest du eine Menge Geld und Aufwand als Entwickler in eine Inhaltserweiterung eines Spiels investieren, wenn dir sowieso klar ist, dass der Anteil der Spieler die das dann sehen werden gering ist und der Großteil das entwickelte eben nicht sieht? Oder würdest du dir dann denken...naja wenn es eh keiner sieht oder fast keiner, kann ich doch einfach die Bosse so machen wie die Charaktere bei Pacman und als Umgebung klatsch ich einfach mal ein paar Tetrisblöcke in die Gegend, und das Geld und den Aufwand pack ich dorthin wo es jeder sehn kann zB das Startgebiet?


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

Aber was genau hat denn keiner gesehen? Eigentlich nur SWP. Sogar ich (als ziemlicher Gammelspieler) hab mir vor dem fiesen nerf-all-patch Tk und SSC angeshen - und bis dahin hatte ich wenigstens die Aussicht und die Hoffnung, mal in eine der richtigen Innis zu kommen. Und ich bin auch wirklich auf meine Kosten gekommen bei dem Versuch, Endcontent zu erreichen.


----------



## Whitechapel (28. August 2009)

Das ist ein Argument. Dennoch finde ich es seltsam, dass nach
vier Jahren oder so die es da waren auf einmal so ein umdenken
geschieht. Die machen doch auch kein Spiel wie sage ich mal als
dummes Beispiel GTA extra leicht, weil sie denken, dass die meisten
Leute eh nicht bis zum Ende kommen. Da könnten wir ja dann eigentlich
den letzten Stadtteil weglassen, schafft ja eh keiner bis dahin...

Edit: Spätestens wenn jeder alles erreicht hat, gibt es keinen ansporn
mehr weiterzuspielen.. Rumposen kann auch keiner mehr weil ja eh
alle das gleich Equip haben, was dann wahrscheinlich bei T10 bei jeder
Klasse gleich aussieht..


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Ne das ham wir ja schon so ziemlich mit T9...Stichwort "Uniform für einen Kreuzzug gegen die Eiskronen Zitadelle"

Wie gesagt, so wie ich das verstehe wird nicht mehr mit Rüstung geposed sondern eben mit Titeln, Reittieren und so einem Kram (ja posen funktioniert auch noch wenn alle gleich aussehen) und für die denen es zu leicht ist wurden ja statt 2 Versionen eines Raids 4 eingeführt...um mal doppelt so lange dran zu sitzen *lol*


----------



## Bighorn (28. August 2009)

Derulu schrieb:


> Also ich kenne doch genug Leute die mit BC aufgehört haben, weil es ihnen zu schwer war, bzw. sie immer nur das selbe gesehen haben und nicht in den Endcontent gekommen sind, aber das ist eine andere Sache.
> 
> Die Frage die sich eher stellt ist die: würdest du eine Menge Geld und Aufwand als Entwickler in eine Inhaltserweiterung eines Spiels investieren, wenn dir sowieso klar ist, dass der Anteil der Spieler die das dann sehen werden gering ist und der Großteil das entwickelte eben nicht sieht? Oder würdest du dir dann denken...naja wenn es eh keiner sieht oder fast keiner, kann ich doch einfach die Bosse so machen wie die Charaktere bei Pacman und als Umgebung klatsch ich einfach mal ein paar Tetrisblöcke in die Gegend, und das Geld und den Aufwand pack ich dorthin wo es jeder sehn kann zB das Startgebiet?



Kann ich nur unterschreiben.


Da hat vorhin wer die Automarke mit dem Stern genannt, gilt für alle Marken. Wenns keiner kauft weil zu teuer ist sind Millionen für Entwicklung weg und die Firma den Bach runter. Ganz zu schweigen von der dahin schwindenden Motivation der Entwickler.

Von daher finde ich es auch ok das die alten Inis mit dem neuen Addon "nur" umgebaut werden.


Weiterhin gillt: wem's nicht gefällt kann seinen Account kündigen. Auf die Hand voll kann Blizz bei über 11Millionen Abos nur lachen. Davon abgesenen kommen immer wieder neue dazu bzw zurück.


----------



## arghhhesnervt (28. August 2009)

omg wieder ein "mimimim ist zu leicht "-thread! LOL! Wenn euch ein Spiel zu leicht ist geht mal raus euch den realen Herausforderungen stellen! Schulabschluss nachmachen etc oder meldet euch beim Schachclub an oder löst Sodoku! 

Der Vergleich mit dem Merceseshändler ist der geilste! Bezahle ich dden Mercedeshändler jeden Monat für irgendwelche Dienste??? Nicht das ich wüsste!


----------



## Torode (28. August 2009)

Lionking schrieb:


> Wenns einfach haben wollt, geht tetris spielen!






Derulu schrieb:


> Oder würdest du dir dann denken...naja wenn es eh keiner sieht oder fast keiner, kann ich doch einfach die Bosse so machen wie die Charaktere bei Pacman und als Umgebung klatsch ich einfach mal ein paar Tetrisblöcke in die Gegend, und das Geld und den Aufwand pack ich dorthin wo es jeder sehn kann zB das Startgebiet?



Wenn ihr meint Tetris sei leicht, brecht mal meinen Rekord von vorgestern, ihr Gimps! ^^
Lines 117 Punkte 81657 ! Erstmal brechen, dann beschweren, wobei mein Rekord auch low ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTT: Ich für meinen Teil habe bislang nur den ersten Boss down, wobei mein Acc auch seit dem zweiten Boss tiefgefroren ist. Ich fand den zweiten Boss im Random 25er persönlich ziemlich hart sind auch immer dran gewipt, ergo nicht down, aber dennoch find ich die Bosse nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht, eig. optimal. Nunmal isses so, dass ich als der Casual Gamer ohne Yogg +0 Watchers oder dergleichen auch den Endcontent sehen will.
Wenn wer meckert der Content sei zu leicht, zeigt mir mal eure Yogg +0 Watchers Erfolge und dann reden wir weiter über zu einfachen oder zu casualhaftigen Content. Wenn ihr Abwechslung braucht, geht doch mal mit einer Randomgruppe rein, macht a) mehr Fun und b) ist auch bisschen schwerer, je nach Gruppe.
Und btw: Ich finds schon richtig, dass Blizzard sagt, dass die Klasse des Spielers duch die Erfolge und durch die Special Loots und Titel ausgezeichnet werden sollten, es kann immer jmd das Gear leechen..... damals wie heute!


----------



## OnkelBobbele (28. August 2009)

Das Spiel kommt ohne Addon´s raus und somit müssten auch alle Bosse usw. ohne Addons getestet werden.
Spielt mal PdK oder Ulduar ohne Addons und sag mir dann noch wer das das alles zu einfach ist. Ihr Spieler macht euch den Content doch  selbst einfacher.
Von daher ist diese Diskussion wieder sowas von...
PdK und Ulduar sicherlich irgendwie machbar wenn der ganze Schlachtzug auf Addons verzichtet aber es soll mir irgendeiner erzählen das es einfach ist...


----------



## Whitechapel (28. August 2009)

Wer guckt sich denn noch ernsthaft den Ulduar-Content an, wenn er
für 'ne leichtere Ini/Raid gleichwertiges oder besseres Equip bekommt?


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Merceseshändler ist der geilste! Bezahle ich dden Mercedeshändler jeden Monat für irgendwelche Dienste??? Nicht das ich wüsste!



ich wusste, dass es einer mindestens nicht checkt... und dabei fand ich das Beispiel sogar relativ simpel. 
Na gut, als würde man es einem Kind erklären: Es geht nicht um Blizzard oder was WoW kostet. Es geht da drum, was man an Zeit und spielerischem Können investieren muss um Belohnungen (Progress, Loot usf) zu bekommen. Im Spiel.

War das leicht genug? Es ging kein bisschen um den Monatssatz, den ich Blizz bezahl.


----------



## Torode (28. August 2009)

Lasst doch mal RL-Beispiele außen vor >.< Seid ihr echt von diesem Spiel besessen?
Wie grad erwänht wurde:
a) Spielt in einer RDM GRP
b) Spielt mit der Gilde ohne Addons
c) Spielt mit weniger Gear

Low ist das Spiel, wenn ihr alle HMs gemacht habt und den tollen UlduarDrachen habt

NC sowas


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. August 2009)

also mit ner guten gruppe ist alles einfach.. aber ich war gestern in PDK 10er.. die beasts und jaraxxus gingen sehr gut beim 1. try und dann kanem die fraktionschampions.. da sind wir 16 mal gewiped bis wir es dann nachts um 2 gelassen haben.. wir haben viele verschiedene taktiken ausprobiert.. den baum fokussen, den heilpriester fokussen, versuchen den verstärker schami und den schurken mit nem tank zu beschäftigen.. das hexer pet töten nachdem der erste heiler von den gegnern tot war.. alles hat nix gebracht... 

Möchte vielleicht jemand einen Kommentar dazu abgeben?

Gegner: Magier, heilpriester, baum-dudu, verstärker schami, schurke und hexer

Wir: 2 Paladine(tank/heal), 1 Tank/Heal druide, 1 hexer, 1 Schami(heal), 1 dk, 2 Jäger, 1 priester(heal), 1 Magier

ich finde die fraktionschampions sind einfach zu schwer wenn man ne falsche kombination erwischt.. und zu leicht wenn man ne leichte kombination erwischt.. da hängt der raid erfolg einfach nur vom glück ab und nicht vom Können der spieler..


----------



## Assor (28. August 2009)

Eigentlich jeden Boss in unter 3 Trys gelegt. Der Loot ist besser als der von Algalon. Egal ob der Hardmode schwerer wird. Das Verhältnis zwischen Loot und Anspruch im Normal Mode ist einfach unter aller Sau. T9 = 3. T-Content, in BC wäre dem BT / Hyjal oder mindestens The Eye und SSC gleichzusetzen (selbst wenn es in Wotlk 4 T-Contents geben wird), wieviele Randomgruppen haben damals den 1. Boss geschafft? Genau, im Grunde keine und wenn doch waren es keine richtigen Random Gruppen sondern Zusammenschlüsse aus den Gilden, die den Content eh schon clear hatten ...


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

Torode schrieb:


> Lasst doch mal RL-Beispiele außen vor >.< Seid ihr echt von diesem Spiel besessen?



Damit verdeutlicht man was, damit es andere verstehen. Das ist leichter als es mit Ingamebeispielen zu  machen. Verstehst du nur noch ingamebesipiele oder was? Zum Thema besessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Torode schrieb:


> Wie grad erwänht wurde:
> a) Spielt in einer RDM GRP
> b) Spielt mit der Gilde ohne Addons
> c) Spielt mit weniger Gear
> NC sowas



Spielt Fußball ohne Schuhe, das ist auch ne Herausforderung... /kopfpatsch


----------



## Mähne (28. August 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den lieben langen Tag nix anderes zu tun hat, als WoW zu spielen und durch Raids zu rennen...dadurch natürlich jeden Epic-Krempel am Leib trägt den er nur abgreifen konnte, mag PdK natürlich etwas leichter sein.


Ulduar war vom Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig, selbst nach den Nerfs noch ne ganze Ecke härter als das Lolloseum. Gibt halt Spieler die wollen halt ein bisschen gefordert werden und glaub ja nicht diese Leute würden nur aus Schülern und Hartz4-Empfängern mit zuviel Zeit bestehen, da irrst du dich gewaltig. Aber man sieht ja wieviele Deppen mittlerweile mit T9 rumrennen die kein Stück spielen können, der T10 Content besteht dann wohl nur noch aus Kiste looten und fertig. Wenn ihr den derzeitigen T9 Content gut findet tut ihr mir wirklich leid, ehrlich.


----------



## Anburak-G (28. August 2009)

Torode schrieb:


> Low ist das Spiel, wenn ihr alle HMs gemacht habt und den tollen UlduarDrachen habt



He, he, alle sagen Ulduar wäre ja sooooo simpel und viiiiiiel zu leicht, aber selbst jetzt wo die Leute mit einem Itemlvl durchschnitt von 232 rumrennen seh ich immer nur die gleichen mit Ihrem
Drachen posen und ich denke nicht, das es sooo viele Druiden gibt, die trotz des Styles des Drachen ihre Flugform nutzen^^


----------



## Torode (28. August 2009)

Np für mich und meine Kollegen, machen wir im Sommer aufm Rasenplatz sogar. Und dran gestorben sind wir bislang auch nicht, wie man sehen kann.

Und das Spiel solltet ihr tatsächlich mal anfangen von sogenannten RL zu trennen. Es ist ein und die selbe Leier:
Der Content ist durch, wenn ihr die HMs habt meine Damen und Herren und nicht wenn ihr ne Raid Schwierigkeit die RDM Casuals angepasst ist, schafft.


----------



## Victiln (28. August 2009)

@ Zoid-Dunkelziffer:

Hab im 10er bislang nur die Beasts down, aber die Champions im 25er mit 2 verschiedenen Gruppen.

Dispellen ist das wichtigste in der ersten Phase, alles, was an debuffs auf der eigenen Gruppe bleibt, sorgt entweder für weniger Schaden durch euch (wegen Sheep, Stun, Schlaf usw usw) oder aber dafür, dass eure Heiler absolut nicht hinterher kommen mit Heals (durch dots, dots und noch mehr dots).

Desweiteren sollten die dds auch drauf achten, dass möglichst viele Buffs von den Champions entfernt werden. Dazu CC ohne Ende und zu Beginn entweder die Heiler, oder aber den Krieger/Pala umrotzen (so haben wirs immer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Und dann schön ein Gegner nach dem anderen, wenn dann noch 3 stehen, kann man die auch bomben (im 25er)


Aber ich glaube, deine Frage bezog sich net auf die Taktik, sondern war ironisch gemeint, dass du es net so leicht findest. Ist richtig, die Champions gehen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Aber zB die Valkyren, die als nächstes kommen. Selbst für 25er normal sind die ein schlechter (und zwar ein sehr schlechter) Scherz.

BTT:
Ich sage auch nicht, dass alles zu leicht ist. Yogg Saron ist auch mit 4 Hütern noch schwierig, Mimiron und die anderen 3 Hüter kann man eig auch mit rnd-Grps vergessen, aber der Rest? Wenn die Gruppe weiß, was auf sie zukommt, dann isses zu leicht.

Naja, ich hoffe mal auf die heroische Variant von PDK...vielleicht müssen wir da ja was tun, um an den Loot ranzukommen.


----------



## Schluri (28. August 2009)

also zu sagen es wäre zu einfach ist wohl ne gewagt aussage wer weiß wie sie im heroischen modus sein werden denn der erfolgdas man nur 50 versuche hat wäre dann nicht ein wenig  einfach ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also erstmal abwarten wie es aussieht


----------



## Gierdre (28. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nö, das ist nicht wahr!!
> Ich will Equipp für überhaupt keine "Arbeit"
> 
> Wenn ich on gehe habe ich der Regel bereits 8-9 Stunden gearbeitet,  muchas gracias!



Made my day!! 

Mal im ernst, wem das alles zu leicht ist, der sollte sich vielleicht wirklich ein anderes Spiel suchen. Ihr verderbt echt allen andern den Spaß an dem Game.
Nein, ich war noch nicht drin, auch nicht in Ulduar. Darum gehts auch nicht. Ich mach einfach lieber andere Sachen.
Kommt Ihr Euch nicht selbst ein bissel albern vor, wenn Ihr immer sofort rumblökt, das Spiel ist zu leicht. Könnt Ihr das nicht mit Euren Kumpels abquatschen, müsst  dafür immer ein Thread erstellt werden? *auman*


----------



## Moshuna (28. August 2009)

ich weiß garnich was ihr habt... als ob jemals irgendeine instanz "schwer" war...
man muss nur wissen wie, und da blizzard die Encounter-ideen ausgehen (obwohl ich ulduar ziehmlich fett find) ist es klar das man nach geringer zeit ne idee hat wie man das machen soll und dann klappt das. 

das is das gleiche system wie früher, nur das früher der content durch equip geblockt wurde.

siehe BWL, der ganze raid brauchte massig Fire-resi um überhaupt an Vaelastrasz vorbeizukommen (vor allem die Tanks, der rest mind. 150 FR)
dann kam Naxxramas, Loatheb brauchte massig Schattenresi, früher war dort garkein Heal möglich, aber dank schattenschutz-tränken gings dann doch. (und da waren 6mio hp schon extrem viel)

vorher noch AQ40, .. auf einmal wars Natur-resi die man farmen musste, ... die outdoorbosse wurden auf einmal interessant.
viel Ruf musste von jedem char gefarmt werden, damit dort der Fortschritt gesichert wurde ...

wer alles gesehen hat, musste früher richtig viel dafür tun, .. darum haben auch nur ein Bruchteil diesen Content gesehen, und zappzerapp, .. Content Recycling in Cataclysm.

in meinen augen ne sehr gute idee. (auch wenns nur ein bruchteil davon "wiederaufgemacht" gibt als es damals gab.)

zum jetzigen Content : für mich als berufstätiger sind solche sachen grade richtig. 3 Tage Hardmodes raiden und das wars, jeweils 20-23 uhr. wunderbar, besser gehts kaum.

und "epics fürs nixtun" ist im Kolloseum auch nicht wahr, ... wenn dem so wäre, dann bleibt halt mal im feuer stehen, tötet keine wichtel, ... tötet keine Feuergolems (ausm vulkan) usw. ... dann merkt ihr erst was schwer ist

und ab nächste woche kommen dann noch die heroischen Modi dazu .. da habter noch mehr "herausforderung".

nur am whinen, ... ich könnt kotzen.

mfg


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

btw, der Thread wurde erstellt, weil ein einzelner Raid zu leicht ist und nicht das ganze Spiel. 
Hat das irgendwer von den 'zu leicht? Wechsel das Spiel/hau ab/ Hartz4 Opfah!'-Brüllern gesehen?


----------



## Assor (28. August 2009)

WoW ist irgendwie zum verwöhnten Einzelkind Spiel geworden.
Jeder kriegt das was er will, zu minimalen Aufwand. 
Laut danach schreien hilft hier, wenn man der Masse angehört sogar!
Solange bis man kotzen muss.

Wem macht es Spaß, sofern man auch nur einen Hauch Ehrgeiz besitzt, in einem Spiel alles hinterhergeschmissen zu bekommen?
Naxxrammas (Einfach, als Einstiegsini gedacht) - Ulduar (Besitzt durchaus Anspruch, auch außerhalb der Hardmodes) - Colloseum (Ähnlich, wie Naxx)
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, was das Prinzip sein soll? Allen Leuten, die in Ulduar kein Gear bekommen haben mit Algalon+ Loot ausstatten?
So einen Loot an Spieler verteilen, die nichtmal bis Auraija kommen würden? Der Content Patch war ein Witz der die ganze Hoffnung und den Spaß aus Ulduar wieder zerstört hat. Ich meine, wieso sollte ich Ulduar gehen? Jeder Spieler mit 2h Zeit und ohne Skill sucht sich eine Randomgruppe und geht auf Jagd für Items, die Vergleich zu Ulduar einfach göttlich sind. Selbst Colloseum zu gehen und einfach selbst miterleben, wie dumm es war nach Ulduar all die Monate zu gehen, nur um direkt danach den neuen Raid gerüstet zu betreten und die Items in den Arsch geschoben zu bekommen, bis ich sie mit meiner Zunge schmecke?

Ich mach lieber PvP, achne Balance lol


----------



## OMGlooool (28. August 2009)

Ach PDK ist doch auch eher ein Raid um das Sommerloch zu füllen, da man ja mit einem raidtag bisher hinkommt.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (28. August 2009)

Es ist eindeutig zu einfach, wir haben bis jetzt alle Bosse down, sogar Fraktionschampions und die Valkyzwillinge im ersten versuch


----------



## arghhhesnervt (28. August 2009)

liebe ESDA oder Lieber ESDA! Ich glaube dass DU es nicht checkst! Es geht darum das jeder die Möglichkeit haben sollte- alles- vom Content zu sehen! Mit den Mitteln die er hat! Ohne davor stundenlange Raids zu besuchen! Mit den Markenfarmen dauert es zwar länger, jedoch hat nun jeder die Möglichkeit auf seine Weise an gutes Equip zu kommen! So what? Wo liegt dein Problem?


----------



## Turican (28. August 2009)

für die Nichtchecker

normal mode - soll fast jeder schaffen
hard mode - sollen nur gute Leute schaffen und werden deutlich besser belohnt


----------



## Korgor (28. August 2009)

Also ich bin ja einer der nie auf jmd n Hass etc. hat, aber die die meinen, dass Koloseum zu einfach seie...
...Die sollen mal bei den Champions (10er) auf eine Pala / Schamanen Healer Kombo treffen.
Da wünsch ich euch dann viel Spass beim Hops gehen !


----------



## Gierdre (28. August 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> Es geht darum das jeder die Möglichkeit haben sollte- alles- vom Content zu sehen! Mit den Mitteln die er hat! Ohne davor stundenlange Raids zu besuchen! Mit den Markenfarmen dauert es zwar länger, jedoch hat nun jeder die Möglichkeit auf seine Weise an gutes Equip zu kommen! So what? Wo liegt dein Problem?



Sehr richtig! Und wenn wir alle Level 85 sind, dann liegt das schwer oder nicht schwer erkämpfte Equip eh im virtuellen Müll oder verstaubt in Euren Bankfächern. Wenn es Euch nur um die Herausforderung geht, dann macht die Hardmodes. Ähm, und wurde Ulduar nicht genervt weil es zu schwer war... Man kanns halt nicht allen recht machen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (28. August 2009)

Leute is es so schwer zu begreifen das es auch Leute gibt die weniger Zeit haben / sich für WoW nehmen und die auch nicht so die Pro`s sein wollen / können und denen ne Ini mit 5 Bossen die relativ leicht is dicke 

ausreicht. Weil auch Casuals einfach ein bischen Spielspass und Fortschritt sehen wollen. Aber sry ihr habt ja alle Yoggi schon im Hardmode down und es ist natürlich alles viel zu einfach.


Btw. Ulduar  "Suchen range DD für Uldaur mit 10 Jahren erfahrung in der Ini und T9,75 komplett"   gz ^^


Und das Spiel is nicht dazu da primär Epics zu farmen sondern in der gespielten Zeit einfach Spass zu haben wenn man eurer Logik folgen würde wär es am einfachsten beim jeweiligen Addon auf die näachst Stufe 

zu lvln alles andere ist im Grunde dann eh sinnlos.


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> WoW ist irgendwie zum verwöhnten Einzelkind Spiel geworden.
> Jeder kriegt das was er will, zu minimalen Aufwand.
> Laut danach schreien hilft hier, wenn man der Masse angehört sogar!
> Solange bis man kotzen muss.
> ...


 
Darf ich deinem Post entnehmen, du spielst das Spiel nicht des Spielens und des Spaßes wegen sondern nur um Epixxe abzugreifen? Oder warum willst du nicht mehr Ulduar gehen? Weils Kolosseum bessere Items droppt oder wie? Kann ja sein, dass ich dich falsch verstehe irgendwie (und ich tippe drauf, dass Blizzard auch genau aus diesem Grund [mal zusätzlich dazu, dass sie wollen, dass jeder ALLES sehen kann] die nicht "heroischen" Content Sachen einfacher macht, da könnn dann auch die die aus dem eben genannten Grund spielen, vollgepackt werden).


----------



## Whitechapel (28. August 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Weil auch Casuals einfach ein bischen Spielspass und Fortschritt sehen wollen.



Ja und peilt ihr auch ma das WOW nicht als Casual Spiel
geplant war? Bloß weil jetzt die ganze Entwicklung dahin
geht, siehe Nintendo Wii. Es wird kein Wert mehr auf Spiel-
technisch ausgereifte Spiele gegeben, Grafik wird scheißegal,
man spielt ja eh bloß mal 'ne Stunde.

Und WOW war halt mal nicht so'n Spiel und viele wollen das
nunmal nicht aufgeben, weil es zwar nach wie vor ihr Lieblings-
spiel ist aber die Entwicklung des Spiels kotzt nunmal einige an.

Da brauch dann auch nicht rumgelabert werden, vonwegen Spiel
halt was anderes oder so. Manche hoffen halt noch drauf, dass
das sogenannte "gewhine" mal nicht nur immer zugunsten von
Casuals ausgelegt wird, sondern dass auch mal das
"gewhine" der anderen Spieler erhört wird.

HF beim Flamen!!


----------



## Cyl (28. August 2009)

Derulu schrieb:


> Achja: Und wer nimmt denn bitte grüne Männchen(Weibchen) mit PDK? ist ja wohl dann selber schuld, irgendwer der 5% muss das ja anscheinend machen...denn eine Grp aus 10/25 Grünblauen schafft PDK wohl mit Sicherheit NICHT.



Nur am Rande, es gab schon einen lustigen Versuch auf nem Ami-Server:
10 frisch gelevelte, noch niemals in einer Instanz gespielte Chars, sind genau *1* mal im derzeitigen "Endcontent" *hahaha* gewiped (und zwar am letzten, achso inovativem pvp-Event, weil der dmg auf den ersten Heiler fehlte, beim zweiten Versuch klappte es dann knapp.).

Kapiert endlich das es solche und solche Spieler gibt, bevor ihr verallgemeinert.

WoW ist schon lange massentauglich, damit fährt Blizz noch mittelfristig ne Menge Kohle nach Haus´. <-Nachvollziehbar wenn man die anstehenden Hauptaugenmerke der Firma betrachtet. 
Auch der 11 Bub von nebenan hat ja schließlich das im Grundgesetz eingetragene Recht, alles, aber auch wirklich aaaaalles im Spiel zu sehen. 
Selbstverständlich darf es nicht nur beim "sehen" bleiben....Looooooot muß her! Selbst für anspruchsloseste, jedoch imens profilierungsgeile Menschen wie so manches imbär Buffed-Foren-Ass (die wohl nur auf diesem Buffed-Niveau punkten können^^) muß (Endcontent-) Lila Pixel zu erreichen sein.

Etwas dafür zu tun um mit dem großen Hund zum kacken zu gehn (<-achtung, Reeeedewendung)?
->Für was denn? Wenns sonst schon mit dem Ehrgeiz (hat man den überhaupt schon mit 11?) hapert, dann solls doch wenigstens als Online-Held klappen.

*schmunzel*


----------



## Shenoz (28. August 2009)

Blizz will doch nur dass wir uns den content mal erSPIELEN statt  ihn uns zu erARBEITEN

von daher find ich das nich so schlimm...


----------



## Braamséry (28. August 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Ja und peilt ihr auch ma das WOW nicht als Casual Spiel
> geplant war? Bloß weil jetzt die ganze Entwicklung dahin
> geht, siehe Nintendo Wii. Es wird kein Wert mehr auf Spiel-
> technisch ausgereifte Spiele gegeben, Grafik wird scheißegal,
> ...



Einfach nur /sign

Is echt so, dass es mittlerweile so easy is, dass da nichma wie zu bc zeiten gesagt werden konnte, dass man froh war wenn bosse wie früher z.B. Leotheras gelegen habn, sondern einfach nur (/ironie on):" juhu, wir haben boss x,y,z gelegt... (silence)..." (/ironie off)

Selbst zu BC Zeiten steckte bei Gilden wie der meiner, als ich noch spielte, etwas arbeit, dass es net wie zu wotlk hieß, dass wenn man einen neuen boss net nach 5trys down hatte es schlecht war. Da wurde eben gesagt, dass man schonma eine oda 2ids für neue bosse brauchte oda sogar für welche die schon lagen (s.o. Leotheras), weil die eben schwer waren. 
Da muss man von Vashj oda Kel'thas gar net reden (meine lieblingsbosse zu bc zeiten, daher als bsp), weils eben net zu schwer war und man mit ner gilden die vllt zu normalos gehört, wo die meisten nen job haben und 1-2 abende verteilt auf 3raidtage je 4std geraidet gehaben, weils fun gemacht hat.

Aba den meisten vergeht jez der Spaß, weil es nix besonderes is einen Boss zu legen. Und sein wir mal ehrlich (ich denke ich sprech für nen guten teil der wow spieler), dass es doch net schlimm is für nen ganz neuen oda schwereren boss, net schlimm is, 3ids zu tryen statt 2trys zu machn undfertig zu sein. Das wär was, wo es sich lihnen würde wieder anzufangen, wenn die den Casuals eben beibringen, dass man auch in einem Spiel nix geschenkt bekommt, oda habt ihr jemals erlebt, dass man bei einem Online-Game, sei es Fifa gg andere, Cs o.ä. oda auch (spiel ich atm) H.A.W.X. etwas geschenkt bekommt? (Hab 4Tage jeden Tag nur eine Mission ca 2 1/2 std pro tag gespielt, bis ich die fertig hatte war ich einfach nur mega froh. Sowas macht Spiele aus, dass man nix geschenkt bekommt.

(Ich Betone Nomma Dass Ich NICHT mehr WoW Spiele (gg flames, warum ich noch spiel))




Shenoz schrieb:


> Blizz will doch nur dass wir uns den content mal erSPIELEN statt  ihn uns zu erARBEITEN
> 
> von daher find ich das nich so schlimm...



Erspielen ist ja schön und gut, aba atm hat WoW nix mit Er-spielen zu tun, sondern mit einem Geschenk, dass dir jmd wie ein Eis vor die Nase hält und du einfach zugreifst. Das ist NIX.


----------



## Antonio86 (28. August 2009)

Ich finde diese Diskussionen langsam langweilig,es gibt für beide Seiten Pro und Kontra.Also lohnt es sich nicht wirklich darüber zu diskutieren.Seit BC ist das Spiel einfacher geworden da BC, für viele etwas zu anspruchsvoll war! Ehrlich gesagt fande ich BC gut weil es so "schwer" war ,ich habe  nicht  Bt oder Sunwell gesehen  aber es war immer schön,Kara zu clearen und als wir Gruul geschafft hatten habe ich mich als PRO gefühlt (xD).
Aber irgendwie ist das Feeling weg seit WOTLK,weiß nicht warum aber als wir in Ulduar 25 langsam weiter gekommen sind kam das Feeling nicht auf -.- Ich finde das Spiel immernoch Hammer und ich gönne auch jeden alles,aber bisschen schwerer sollte es schon werden! 
MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (29. August 2009)

Jo, ist leider so. Sunwell wird der letzte "Pro" Encounter gewesen sein und sowohl der jetztige als auch der kommende Content wird bis auf die Hardmodes ausschliesslich auf "Casuals" abgestimmt sein.

13 Euro den Monat für den Spielumfang ist halt "günstig" und Blizz wird wohl kaum ihr Spiel für eine kleine Kundenschicht entwickeln. Ein Porsche wird ja auch nicht für 15000 Euro verkauft, so dass man sich halt mit nem Polo abfinden muss..

Btw noch was für die Pros: Stellt euch einfach mal vor, wie viele Leute an Encountern wie Mimiron, Freya, Yogg und Co scheitern würden, wenn es die ausschliesslich im Hardmode geben würde. So schwierig war dann T5/T6 auch nicht.


----------



## Pristus (29. August 2009)

Jupp, der sogenannte Endgame Content ist zu einfach, jeder Honk raidet grat Kolosseum. Ich habe meine RaidChars stillgelegt und warte bis zur Expansion. Etwas gutes hat der einfache Raidcontent doch : die Leute sind einfach zu faul um sich buff Food oder andere Mats zu farmen, naja wenigstens starte ich so mit viiiieeel Gold in die nächste Expansion.


----------



## Durniu (29. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Als Einstiegsini aka Naxxramas wär die Schwierigkeit ok (wobei des selbst da noch etwas zu einfach wäre), aber vorallem im T9-Content.. nee.. lachhaft. Normale kommen mit einem neuen Content schwere Bosse, folglich sollten die Bosse über Ulduar-Niveau sein, aber.. naja kein Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was bringt es eine Ini für t9 content zu gestalten? Die Casuals nehmen überhand. Die fodern alle zu sehen also wirds eh im nächsten Patch genervt. 5er ini für t9 Content - wer soll das den packen? 5-10% der gesamten Spielerschaft? Niemals.


----------



## Byakko (29. August 2009)

Irgendwie schon komisch, das geheule hier steht im krassen Kontext zu dem was bei uns auf dem Server zuhören ist.
Ich lese oft genug das Random Gruppen an PdK scheitern und habe erst 1-2 mal gelesen das es zu einfach ist.

Naja, anscheinend wie immer, die Spieler die einfach nur Spaß haben wollen treiben sich nicht so sehr häufig im Forum rum...

interpretiert das wie ihr gerne möchted...


----------



## madmurdock (29. August 2009)

Pristus schrieb:


> Jupp, der sogenannte Endgame Content ist zu einfach, jeder Honk raidet grat Kolosseum. Ich habe meine RaidChars stillgelegt und warte bis zur Expansion. Etwas gutes hat der einfache Raidcontent doch : die Leute sind einfach zu faul um sich buff Food oder andere Mats zu farmen, naja wenigstens starte ich so mit viiiieeel Gold in die nächste Expansion.



Eh und du erwartest jetzt, dass sich Blizz Politik zu Casuals bis dahin geändert hat? Einzig logisch wäre, wenn du komplett aufhörst.


----------



## Cyl (29. August 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon komisch, das geheule hier steht im krassen Kontext zu dem was bei uns auf dem Server zuhören ist.
> Ich lese oft genug das Random Gruppen an PdK scheitern und habe erst 1-2 mal gelesen das es zu einfach ist.
> 
> Naja, anscheinend wie immer, die Spieler die einfach nur Spaß haben wollen treiben sich nicht so sehr häufig im Forum rum...
> ...



Respekt! 
Auf Seite 6 zu posten und nicht mal zu merken um welche Instanz es eigentlich geht.... verdient echt Respekt.



Ps: Obwohl..hmm.. eigentlich bist Du damit die Zielgruppe hier. Daher passt das schon.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. August 2009)

Jo war bisher nicht sonderlich schwer.
Aber abwarten... ab nächster Woche kommt der letzte Boss und die Möglichkeit 10/25er im heroischen Modus zu raiden. :-)


----------



## Stroog (29. August 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> *Ich finds schade, dass jeder, der die Innis zu leicht findet, als Itemgeiles WoW-Opfer dargstellt wird.*..
> Man will ja Spaß am Spiel und für manche gehört eben Herausforderung dazu ^^ wenns bei euch nicht so ist, dann schert doch bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm, die mal eine andere Meinung haben.
> ...
> blablabla...


Das ist ja süß... was machen denn die ganzen MöchtegernProAffenjungsundInsidiaFanboys die ganze Zeit?
Ist es nicht so, das immer rumgewhined wird das alles zu scheisse einfach ist (wobei Ich der Meinung bin das erstens die meisten das nur finden weil irgendwelche bezahlten Progamer ihnen das einreden und zweitens warscheinlich einige davon nichtmal Naxx clear haben...) und den Gelegenheitspielern - die vieleicht nicht Ihre gesammte Freizeit in WoW investieren nicht mal das schwarze unter den Fingernägeln gegönnt wird? Ist es nicht so das diese Gruppe Spieler abwertend als Casual bezeichnet wird - was für mich schonmal ein Unwort darstellt...?
Natürlich ist eine gewissse Herausforderung eine schöne Sache - die wegen mir auch ruhig grösser ausfallen kann... Allerdings sind einige doch penetrant Imun gegen die Erkenntnis, das Blizz ein Konzern ist, der das ganze nicht zum Spass oder aus Nächstenliebe macht - sonder für Geld. 
Und da ist nunmal die "Casual Gruppe" wohl am zahlungskräftigesten weil am grössten... Mal abgesehen davon - es gibt sicherlich auch Spieler die noch nicht ganz so abgestumpft sind und die z.B. Spass am Questen oder Haustiere sammeln haben... das kann auch ne Herrausforderung sein... denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## monthy (29. August 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass man das Spiel nicht jedem recht machen kann.

Manche Leute rennen durch den Content ohne irgend etwas mitzubekommen und andere genießen das Spiel, auch wenn sie länger brauchen, um alles zu sehen.

Blizzard versucht es doch es allen recht zu machen, aber der Grad ist halt sehr schmal.

Das jetzt eine neue Ini leichter ist als die vorherige , ist zwar doof, aber jetzt ist es zu spät. Außerdem hat Blizzard gesagt, dass das Kollusseum zum equipen für jeder Mann ist, damit auch jeder die Chance hat Arthas zu sehen. Ich kann mich auch irren, aber ich meine ich habe das irgend wo gelesen.

Mfg


----------



## Esda (29. August 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> liebe ESDA oder Lieber ESDA! sülzsülz



Du verstehst es tatsächlich nicht, dass jemand anderes einfach eine andere Meinung hat, oder? Du kannst das alles gern sehen, wie du willst, aber auch wenn du hier flamst änderst du meine Meinung nicht - also chill mal und reg dich ab. Abgesehen davon ging es darum, dass du mein Beispiel nicht verstanden hast. 
Btw ich bin n Mädel. 





Stroog schrieb:


> Das ist ja süß... blabla



du hast entweder nicht alles gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab oder es nicht verstanden. Lies es nochmal.


Und @ den einen da über mir: es geht tatsächlich um PdK ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. August 2009)

agamja schrieb:


> vielleicht sind wir aber auch alle nur *schiess gut*?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf was willst du denn schiessen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im Ernst - es war schon schwerer, stimmt. Aber die Kämpfe sind interessant und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (29. August 2009)

Ich persönlich bin da geteilter Meinung;
Einerseits ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Non hero recht simpel, weswegen viele das meinen. Ab hero wirds *nen wenig* schwerer. Von daher KÖNNTE man behaupten, es wäre zu einfach.

Andererseits, finde ich, dass es auch um den Spaß geht und mir haben bis jetzt alle Bosse nen riesigen Spaß gemacht. Ich fands mal erfrischend, so Ideen wie die Val'kyr Twins zu sehen.

Kinay


----------



## C0deX (31. August 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Sehr richtig! Und wenn wir alle Level 85 sind, dann liegt das schwer oder nicht schwer erkämpfte Equip eh im virtuellen Müll oder verstaubt in Euren Bankfächern.




Wenn Du so denkst dürftest Du schon lange nimmer spielen. Also ich finde PdK nonHero bisher zu leicht da es unter Naxx Niveau ist. Allerdings ist es wie gesagt bisher nur NonHero wir werden sehen wie es auf Hero aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (31. August 2009)

nicht der encounter ist der feind!
die gruppe ist es... wenn jeder denkt er kann tun und lassen was er will, zerreißt der boss die gruppe binnen sekunden. und da spielt es keine rolle ob man pdk hero geht oder RF!
leute die auf das equip bei der gruppenzusammenstellung achten, haben die letzen 80 lvl ihres chars nicht aufmerksam gespielt. 
dann gibt es leute, die kaum skill haben aber durch zufall in eine solche gut eingepielte gruppe kommen oder der anteil erfahrener spieler den anteil der unerfahren überwiegt, die dann den bullshit wegspielen den so einige da verzapfen (reiner stress für die gruppe), um dann threads aufzumachen, dasz doch hogger der freelootboss von pdk ist und eh alles viel zu leichte ist und blizz ein am kopf hat.
das sind dann jene die in bwl, gruul, ssc, sw binne sekunden im dreck liegen. hochmut kommt vor dem fall.
bsp: vorgestern u25 xt freeloot: 70% der leute haben die gruppe weggebombt durch debuffs... aber t8+ tragen .. wo man sich dann fragt "junge wie bist du an dein equip gekommen" (ich hab die vermutung, dasz sidn auch die, die 3k dps für vio festung suchen, in der hoffnung die portale erscheinen schneller)

fazit: wenn die gruppe als gruppe auftritt udn sich einig ist wie man die katze häutet, hat kein boss eine chance.


----------



## Anburak-G (31. August 2009)

Na, in 2 Tagen werden wir ja sehen, was der Heromode zu bieten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Super schrieb:


> fazit: wenn die gruppe als gruppe auftritt udn sich einig ist wie man die katze häutet, hat kein boss eine chance.


Absolut richtig


----------



## Rolandos (31. August 2009)

Kann mich wieder köstlich amüsieren. Wer alles zu leicht findet kann
Erstens, aufhören
Zweitens, dem Char grüne Klamotten verpassen,
Drittens, den Char nackt spielen lassen,
Viertens, oder nur mit der halben Anzahl von Spielern spielen.

Und 200 oder mehr Marken farmen ist einfach, LOL doppel LOL. Das sind immerhin 200 Bosse die es immer wieder mit verschiedenen Spielern zu legen sind, einfach, ja genau tz,tz einfach. 

Das man einfach auch nur spielen kann, um zusammen mit ein paar anderen ein wenig Abwechslung vom Altag haben möchte ohne unötigen Stress, darauf kommen verschiedene Pfosten nicht.


----------



## Whitechapel (31. August 2009)

Stroog schrieb:


> ...wobei Ich der Meinung bin das erstens die meisten das nur finden weil irgendwelche bezahlten Progamer ihnen das einreden und zweitens warscheinlich einige davon nichtmal Naxx clear haben...



Könntest du mir ein paar sogenannte bezahlte Progamer nennen,
die bei Wow im PVE-Bereich tätig sind?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. August 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Könntest du mir ein paar sogenannte bezahlte Progamer nennen,
> die bei Wow im PVE-Bereich tätig sind?


Diese Gilde: http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...&gn=Ensidia

Auch eine andere gilde wird/wurde von Razor gesponsort darüber weis ich aber nichts

mfg


----------



## MoonFrost (31. August 2009)

little schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine Frage zu der 10 und 25 Version:
> 
> ...



Also fürn 10ner normal biste schon deutlich überequipt da reicht grün blaues questequip^^ Im 25ger solltest du so Naxx 10ner bis 25ger und natürlich pdc gear haben. Sollte locker reichen für die bosse die atm verfügbar sind. (Ja ich meine das ernst so hart is das leider nochnicht) Ab nächster Woche brauchste dann hoffentlich minimum full T8,5 und T9 um auf hero zu bestehen. Das steht aber nochnicht fest ist nur ein wunsch / ne vermutung von mir)


----------



## MoonFrost (31. August 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Diese Gilde: http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...&gn=Ensidia
> 
> Auch eine andere gilde wird/wurde von Razor gesponsort darüber weis ich aber nichts
> 
> mfg



#FAIL von denen wird nur das Arenateam gesponsort nicht die raidgruppe. PvP =/= PvE


----------



## LordKlobb (31. August 2009)

könnt heulen^^ find die ini zwar auch nich schwer aber leider schaffen es bei uns von 25 leuten mindestens 10 immer afk zu sein wenn angesagt wird was gemacht werden muss, folglich verreckt anduaernd der ganze raid *frust*


----------



## Whitechapel (31. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> #FAIL von denen wird nur das Arenateam gesponsort nicht die raidgruppe. PvP =/= PvE



Na da frag ich mich dann doch welche PVE-Bezahlten-Progamer den
anderen Leuten angeblich einreden es wäre zu einfach...


----------



## Ludian (31. August 2009)

Also nach meiner Meinung ist 10 recht leicht und 25 eher schwieriger. Der Heromode wird bestimmt eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Toff Töff (31. August 2009)

Im 10er ist sie schon naja nicht anspruchsvoll aber man muss was tun bzw. man hat was zu tun und im 25er kommt es einfach aufs Spielen und Taktik an mehr ist das eig. nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn sich jeder anstrengt und weiß was zu tun ist dann empfindet man sie auch als einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (31. August 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Und 200 oder mehr Marken farmen ist einfach, LOL doppel LOL. Das sind immerhin 200 Bosse die es immer wieder mit verschiedenen Spielern zu legen sind, einfach, ja genau tz,tz einfach.
> 
> Das man einfach auch nur spielen kann, um zusammen mit ein paar anderen ein wenig Abwechslung vom Altag haben möchte ohne unötigen Stress, darauf kommen verschiedene Pfosten nicht.



Stimmt ist nur ein Spiel, aber WOW ist für viele so eine Art Religion geworden.

Aber die Bosse droppen mehr als eine Marke - daher ist diese Rechnung falsch.

1. Woche: 7x Daily +  3 Marken PdK (sollte man 10er und 25er machen sogar 6)
2. Woche: 7x Daily +  6 Marken (bzw. 12)
3. Woche: 7x Daily +  9 Marken (bzw. 18)
4. Woche: 7x Daily + 12 Marken (bzw. 24)
5. Woche: 7x Daily + 15 Marken (bzw. 30)

Macht nach 5 Wochen: 115 Marken oder halt sogar 160 das sind bis zu 4 Setteilen.
_(Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht verrechnet und in der Annahme alle Bosse droppen je 3 Marken)_


----------



## Lari (31. August 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Na da frag ich mich dann doch welche PVE-Bezahlten-Progamer den
> anderen Leuten angeblich einreden es wäre zu einfach...


Viele hängen sich daran auf, welche Erfolge Ensidia wie schnell verbucht. Das stimmt schon.
Durfte oft genug lesen "Ensidia Content clear! WotLK/Raid X zu einfach?!". Da fliessen vermutlich auch im PvE Bereich Sponsorgelder, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sämtliche Reisen Ensidias noch deren Equipment komplett aus eigener Tasche kommt.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

nö wir haben jeden ecounter immer asuführlich getryt und erst immer im letzten try des abends gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außer die faction champions da haben wir 2 tage gebraucht also ungefähr so wie ulduar bei uns :O


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2009)

mimimi...alles ist viel zu einfach....

bitte tut euch selbst einen gefallen und verwendet eure gesparte energie, aus dem einfachen content, für etwas sinnvolleres.... so könnt auch ihr möchtegerns einen vorteil daraus ziehen....

würde blizzard eine raidinstanz wie sunwell (vor 3.0) ins spiel einfügen, wären wieder alle am weinen. viele nerds würden wieder 5 tage die woche raiden und trotzdem nichts gebacken bekommen..... egal was wow in zukunft mit sich bringt, die reaktionen der spieler werden immer die gleichen sein....nämlich: "mimimi"... nichts anderes


----------



## Mithriwan (31. August 2009)

Wer nicht mal mitbekommen hat, dass es zu PdK noch einen heroischen Modus gibt, sollte keine Heulthreads aufmachen sondern Lesen lernen.


----------



## advanced08 (31. August 2009)

> Aba den meisten vergeht jez der Spaß, weil es nix besonderes is einen Boss zu legen. Und sein wir mal ehrlich (ich denke ich sprech für nen guten teil der wow spieler), dass es doch net schlimm is für nen ganz neuen oda schwereren boss, net schlimm is, 3ids zu tryen statt 2trys zu machn undfertig zu sein. Das wär was, wo es sich lihnen würde wieder anzufangen, wenn die den Casuals eben beibringen, dass man auch in einem Spiel nix geschenkt bekommt, oda habt ihr jemals erlebt, dass man bei einem Online-Game, sei es Fifa gg andere, Cs o.ä. oda auch (spiel ich atm) H.A.W.X. etwas geschenkt bekommt? (Hab 4Tage jeden Tag nur eine Mission ca 2 1/2 std pro tag gespielt, bis ich die fertig hatte war ich einfach nur mega froh. Sowas macht Spiele aus, dass man nix geschenkt bekommt.



absolutes /sign ...

klar gibt es schwereren content dank der hardmodes ... aber es ist nicht das gleiche 

man regt sich nicht über kleine fehler auf die beim boss passieren wenn der neu ist ...

beim hardmode allerdings nervt es das man immer wieder den gleichen kackboss sieht ^^

@mithriwan natürlich gibt es den aber weist du was uns da erwartet ?

so wie es aussieht müsste es schwer sein immer hin ist nach 50 trys direkt schluss mit lustig ...

allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen das es nur mehr dmg + mehr hp ist


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> #FAIL von denen wird nur das Arenateam gesponsort nicht die raidgruppe. PvP =/= PvE


Definitv kein fail...
Ich suche nacher den artikel raus und poste ihn
Zumindest zu bc wurden sie bezahlt!
mfg


----------



## Emplic (31. August 2009)

Veldo schrieb:


> hi
> Was meint ihr daszu sind die bosse  zu einfach bis jetz. bisher waren die rsten 4 bosse in 10er und 25er keien heraussforderung spätestens beim 2ten try lagen die bei unserer grp. Da hofft man audf besserung nächste woche in heromode^^




geht es euch nicht langsam selber auf den Keks, dass ihr NUR NOCH am rumheulen seid? ich meine.. es ist ja kaum noch was anderes zu lesen, meistens gehts um "mimi alles zu easy blablub easymode" -.- es nervt nur noch


mir macht wow momentan so spaß, wie es ist!!!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (31. August 2009)

Hahahahaha!

auf diesen threat hab ich nur gewartet xD

ich hab wow aufgehört kurz bevor der patch mit den neuen innies rauskam. ich war mir von anfang an sicher dass es keinen monat dauert und alle mimimi schreien xD

beinahe hätt' ich wieder angefangen zu zocken, aber dank diesem threat ist mir die lust auf ein neues vergangen hahahahahaahahahahaha

IHR BRAUCHT GARNICHT ZU GLAUBEN DASS DES NEUE ADDON BESSER WIRD HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAA


----------



## dergrossegonzo (31. August 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> auf diesen threat hab ich nur gewartet xD
> 
> ...



Warum liest man dann noch im WOW-Forum ?  Zittern schon die Patschehändchen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder einfach nur mal Flamen ? 

Kannste haben....


----------



## Lari (31. August 2009)

OK. Du hast mich belehrt. Ich danke dir für diesen geistreichen Post und ich werde sogleich mein Abo kündigen.
Gut, dass es Leute wie dich gibt, die ohne überhaupt eine Ahnung zu haben die Meinung anderer Spieler aufsaugen wie ein trockener Schwamm Wasser.

Vögelchen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Droyale (31. August 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Fand die ersten 2 Bosse recht einfach, Faction Champs sind schon knackig und Val'Kyr... boah, Fingerkrampf als Heiler...


kann ich dir also nicht zustimmen ^^ fand ich sau leicht, als heiler

(ja mit ner rnd grp)


----------



## Droyale (31. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> mimimi...alles ist viel zu einfach....
> 
> bitte tut euch selbst einen gefallen und verwendet eure gesparte energie, aus dem einfachen content, für etwas sinnvolleres.... so könnt auch ihr möchtegerns einen vorteil daraus ziehen....
> 
> würde blizzard eine raidinstanz wie sunwell (vor 3.0) ins spiel einfügen, wären wieder alle am weinen. viele nerds würden wieder 5 tage die woche raiden und trotzdem nichts gebacken bekommen..... egal was wow in zukunft mit sich bringt, die reaktionen der spieler werden immer die gleichen sein....nämlich: "mimimi"... nichts anderes


ja, leider...


----------



## Livien (31. August 2009)

> Hahahahaha!
> 
> auf diesen threat hab ich nur gewartet xD
> 
> ...




Leute die so stolz sind ein Spiel links liegen zu lassen, müssen während der Spielzeit ziemlich fertig im Hirn gewesen sein....Nur bei dir scheint selbst jetzt noch oben was nich richtig zu laufen.


----------



## Tigerkatze (31. August 2009)

Ich find PdK schon ganz ok, aber bei den Zwillingen hab ich auch gestaunt. Beim Video-Guide dachte ich noch "Omg, da ein Portal, da ein Portal und nochma zwei, Hälfte schwarz, Hälfte weiß, dann noch Kugeln in den beiden Farben usw...". Als wir dann davor standen, hab ich mit nem weißen Buff ausversehen eine schwarze Kugel eingesammelt und hab ca 1-2 mm Leben verloren... Und plötzlich lagen beide so schnell, dass ich erst geguckt habe, ob nicht von irgendwo noch was anschleicht... Fand ich schon ein wenig schade =)


----------



## JP_1018 (31. August 2009)

So wie ich blizz kenne ist der normal mode (wie man ja sieht) extrem einfach und der hm wird dann abartig... siehe ulduar 10er 25er unterschied, wir stehen VOR algalon im 10er (current best: 29%) und wipen im 25er kläglich an mimi und freya (im hm natürlich)...

auch wenn blizz viele fehlentscheidungen trifft, mit balance und "suchpotenzial" (in bezug auf herausforderungen) kennen die sich aus... ;D


----------



## danksager (31. August 2009)

wir haben noch nicht mal den dritten boss down und ich denke viele der leute hier die auf dicke eier machen haben den 4ten boss auch noch nicht gesehen 

find es auch scheise da auf einmal so eine scheis arena geschichte einzuführen immerhin spiele ich only pve und kann pvp auf den tod nicht austehen spiele jetzt zeit 3 jahren wow und hab grad mal 10000 ehre gefarmt 

pve ist für mich das einzige wahre pvp ist doch nur eine künstliche penisprothese


----------

